# WotLK LEvelstop Gilde



## Bahrim89 (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir, die neu gegründete Gilde "Wardens of Time", suchen für unser neues Projekt zuverlässige Mitglieder um unsere Gemeinschaft zu vergrößern. 

Bestehend aus ehemaligen Mitgliedern einer anderen Levelstop Gilde sind wir zur Zeit ca. 15 Mann. Wir bespielen derzeit den "Wrath of the Lich King" Content und sind auf dem Server Blackmoore beheimatet. 

Sobald wir eine 2 Wöchige Levelphase bestritten haben werden wir mit dem Raiden beginnen. Unsere Raidzeiten sind Fr: 20-23 Uhr und Sonntag 20-23 Uhr. Dazu kommt ein Event Tag Mittwochs an dem wir verschiedene Tätigkeiten unternehmen (Ausstattungsraids für Twinks, Transmog Runs, Gildenevents, etc.).

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt?

 

Dann bewirb dich auf unserem Forum http://wardensoftime.guildlaunch.com/ oder adde unseren Battletag und schreib uns eine Nachricht

Calliestin - Aeoni#2131                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

Dwarim - Bahrim89#2650

 

Wir freuen uns auf dich


----------

